# Blazers versus Flex Fletch...?



## Rossi396 (Sep 13, 2007)

Hey Guys:

Not too many responses in the Bowhunting section. Any thoughts on this? 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1003018

Thanks!

Rossi


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

You want faster? Do not use wraps, un-neccesary weight, Speed 101, any added weight decreases speed. Blazers? Old school, AAE Max Hunters, Fusion are newer vanes, Glue on better and quiter in flight.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

You could always go with the new Flex Fletch Flash vane...they're on the same concept of a Blazer (Shorter and higher profile) and weigh 3.7 grains each vs. 6 grain each for the Blazers...I'm a strong believer in Flex Fletch vanes though. 

If you really want to save some weight, ditch the wraps. They don't do anything but add weight...just be careful using the "super Glue" type glue if you're shooting carbon arrows, it can be difficult to remove without damaging the shaft. Use Flex bond or Fletch Tite Platinum instead...


----------



## Rossi396 (Sep 13, 2007)

Understood about the weight concept guys...Just a hell of a lot easier to fletch in my opinion. And they look cleaner...



psargeant said:


> You could always go with the new Flex Fletch Flash vane...they're on the same concept of a Blazer (Shorter and higher profile) and weigh 3.7 grains each vs. 6 grain each for the Blazers...I'm a strong believer in Flex Fletch vanes though.
> 
> If you really want to save some weight, ditch the wraps. They don't do anything but add weight...just be careful using the "super Glue" type glue if you're shooting carbon arrows, it can be difficult to remove without damaging the shaft. Use Flex bond or Fletch Tite Platinum instead...


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

The weight of a wrap is about worthless to worry about, there like 5g or so depending on length!! thats nothing really!! some dont understand that depending on vanes you can gain/loose 5fps depending on what types also. i wouldnt worry about a few FPS, now 9/10fps yeah thats a bit but you wont loose that much from a wrap, maybe 2/3 loss with a wrap, thats all

Im with Psarge, ive moved from Blazers to the FF Flash, liked them alot more and i always use wraps, makes it SO easy to refletch and there give that custom look. but the vanes are really nice, easy to fletch and the back their product very well!


----------



## Rossi396 (Sep 13, 2007)

Anyone see clearance issues with the Flash vanes and the QAD rest...?


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Rossi396 said:


> Understood about the weight concept guys...Just a hell of a lot easier to fletch in my opinion. And they look cleaner...


I only mentioned it because you did in the OP. I've never liked wraps myself, but maybe that's just a me thing as i do seem to be the only one...

Can't help you with the clearance question, but I wouldn't think it would be any different than with blazers. Seems like the shorter vane should give the rest more time to get out of the way and make all of that easier, but I'm not a drop away expert by any means...


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

Rossi396 said:


> Anyone see clearance issues with the Flash vanes and the QAD rest...?


heck no, my blazers cleared fine and FOBs do to, your fine with any of those


----------



## Daniel Grundman (Feb 10, 2005)

*A link of interest to you*

All the information you'll need to compare the two vanes is right here:
http://www.flexfletch.com/flashvs.htm


----------



## Rossi396 (Sep 13, 2007)

*Flash Vanes...*

Daniel:

The Flash vanes are nothing short of phenomenal. I'm also wondering why I haven't been using some type of super glue instead of the Fletch-Tite Platinum...I tried the Fletch Fast glue that you recommend and I have to tell you, it's great. 

Here are a few pics of my Axis arrows with your Flash vanes. I used an Arizona E-Z Fletch (Right Helical) and had two dozen arrows done in about an hour. I simply dabbed the vanes in three spots with the Fletch Fast after I cleaned them and then used the applicator of the bottle to smear / even it up on the vanes. (Cleaning the applicator tip regularly with a cotton t-shirt). I went from full size wraps and the FFP 418's to 5 inch wraps and the Flash and my POI at 20 yards is about 2" higher. I'm sure that's due to the fairly significant weight reduction. Groups are a bit tighter as well and I have zero clearance issues with my QAD rest. For reference, I'm shooting Rage 2's. 

The second dozen were for my hunting partner who was previously shooting 3" Duravanes. His groups tightened up significantly. He shoots full size wraps and 100 grain Thunderhead Fixed-Blade Broadheads for reference. They fly like bullets, so I'm sure that should show how they stabilize a fixed-blade.

Super Vane. Thanks for the information. If you need a review for the website, let me know...

Regards, 

Tony Rossi


----------



## Daniel Grundman (Feb 10, 2005)

*Thanks!*

Rossi396,
Thanks for the thank you. We are very glad you like the vanes. Thanks also for the Pics, they look great.

Daniel


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

I have tried/tested the Flash vanes vs just about everything including the new 3" Fusions and I always come back to the FF Flash. They are a great vane and I shoot large fixed blade heads. Also, the Bob Smith Industries Maxi Cure glue is the best that I have tested for vanes. Just don't touch your fingers together.


----------



## UglyBagofWater (Jan 5, 2011)

I like FF vanes (very durable), but for some reason the Flash will not stick to my FMJ's. Tried every variation of prepping the shafts (light sanding, acetone wipe, denatured alcohol wipe, plain ol' H2O, etc), prepped the vanes with Flex Primer, DA, no prep, used wraps (slight improvement), used Flex glue, Loctite, Gorilla Glue, Fletch Tite, Bohning Blazer helical and a Blitz helical. Nothing. I would estimate 3 out of 10 vanes may stick well, the rest will be laying in the case or flying on impact or launch. Went to the FFP-3 from Flex-Fletch, not a problem.

Now on Victory V-Force, the Flash seems to hold better (bare shaft, no wrap). I had to give up on them (oh yeah, ordered a second batch of Flashes, thinking maybe I got a contaminated or defective batch - same results).


----------



## animal killer (Sep 16, 2009)

Never have used the flex fetch. My blazers always seem to work with no issues. Ive had a few friends shoots the flex fetch and seem to like them.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jdcamo (Sep 18, 2006)

To get them to stick get the flex fletch primer and the flex fletch glue. I get it from lancasters.


----------



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)

if you dont like the dopy lemon look of ffp try the sk300 or 200


----------



## blackhawk611 (Jul 11, 2013)

i have a bunch of norway fusion 2.1 vanes and a bunch of Flex-Fletcg ffp 200's i ordered a arizon carbon ez right hand helical fletcher according to my tracker it will be here saturday.the easy fletcher is replacing my lost jo jan fletcher.


----------



## blackhawk611 (Jul 11, 2013)

i want to get some sk300's for my crossbow, the fusion 2.1 are too tall.dragging in the flight rail groove.


----------



## blackhawk611 (Jul 11, 2013)

many, many moons ago flex-fletch vanes came standard on carbon express arrows.


----------



## speeddemon619 (Sep 14, 2010)

Flex fletch vanes are great vanes but make sure you do proper fletching on the bases. I am using aae pro max vanes right now and looking into getting some of the aae pro hunters to use for fixed blade broadheads and 3d


----------



## blackhawk611 (Jul 11, 2013)

i did get the primer the preium glue is nothing more than super glue.


----------

